# Bunnies and snow



## Distons (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi,

We have two outdoor bunnies and I wondered whether it was okay to let them feel/play in the snow?

Thanks

Amanda


----------



## Leanned85 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hope so because my 2 are out playing in it now


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Mine like the snow, they nibble at it and burrow in it. Since I moved they haven't been near it as they're under a shelter but now I added an outside run they'll get to play in it again.

This is Honey digging in it:


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Mine love the snow. We haven't had any that's settled like everywhere else has


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

So long as they are outside and have a warm dry are to retreat to if they want then yep they can play in the snow without issue 

Sometimes I wish my lot could but it's too risky for mine as they are indoor buns lol


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

No snow for me, not even by the weekend, as I'm by the coast in Cornwall and it's just going to be raining here. We hardly ever get a snow day here! The up side is that at least it's not freezing....!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I think a quick romp is OK, as long as the buns have somewhere dry and warm to go if they want too. Wouldn't leave them out in it too long though.

We keep our runs covered and snow free.


----------



## Distons (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We're in North London and eagerly awaiting snow from tonight and through the weekend.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

As long as they have the option to get out.  xx


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

mine arent able to get to the snow as they're run and hutch is enclosed but maybe next year they'll get to play when the new run is built. as long as they have a warm place to retreat to i see no problem in them playing in the snow


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not letting George out purely because having put my hand on some snow this morning through gloves and having that awful burning sensation I don't want him to have the same with his feet.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

My George won't be going out in it either but the trio outside might be allowed a bit of free range time later to play in it. Their run doesn't seem to get snow covered, it all just settles on top.

I will however be going to the park across the road with Jack when he wakes from his nap to have a play though, just hope I don't end up slipping on it.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine were all sat in the snow waiting for their dinner tonight lol, they come and go into it as they please  
I will let them out for some free range time tomorrow though so they can have a proper play in it.
M&M were the ones who used to love it the most...Mclaren still does 

*Heidi*


----------

